# fanciers from israel



## sykesun99 (Sep 17, 2011)

any fanciers from israel here? i wish to buy some iranian tipplers.. thanks


----------



## Tiplets (Aug 24, 2011)

sykesun99 said:


> any fanciers from israel here? i wish to buy some iranian tipplers.. thanks


Just so Amusingly Ironic, No pun Intended! This is just one of the reasons why I love this Site!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

So are you from the Philipines like it says in your info, or are you from Israel?


----------



## sykesun99 (Sep 17, 2011)

i recently moved to israel just a month ago.. i want to have my flock here.. whats ironic about this @tiplets? icant read hebrew thats why i cant use the hebrew search engine..


----------



## Tiplets (Aug 24, 2011)

Like I said sykesun99, No pun Intended! Try Google or Bing Translators, I have used both in its Hebrew translation and it works very good!!!

Tipplers מחפש איראני


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

sykesun99 said:


> i recently moved to israel just a month ago.. i want to have my flock here.. whats ironic about this @tiplets? icant read hebrew thats why i cant use the hebrew search engine..


I think he meant the tension between Israel and Iran and other countries around there. So it was ironic you'd want iranian highfliers 


But anyway, I'm not sure about fanciers in Israel. I know they are there, but I'm not sure that we've ever had any members here from Israel.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

just walk around until you see a kite. I met someone just because i was riding my bike around and saw his tipplers flying so my brother and I just knocked on his door. He has given me many birds all for free just because he doesn't like his numbers to get up and he doesn't check his birds often enough... I don't know how many people have Iranian high flyers out there, I'm sure some. I have reason to believe Pakistani high flyers would be found quickly or English tipplers. The Pak high flyers are really popular all through out the middle east and Asia.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Goodluck


----------



## malik1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey were in Isreal?


----------



## shonny (Nov 19, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

Shonny I find that hard to believe.


----------



## sykesun99 (Sep 17, 2011)

yeah shonny is right. thats nothing to do with the hobby. i think i saw a kit of rollers but i lost sight of them. another problem is i cant speak hebrew yet.. im sure someone is posting some classifieds in hebrew search engines.. 
Im also thinking that racing seems to be somewhat impossible here because israel is a small country, just few miles you'll cross the border and with tensions in all directions

@malik1 im near tel aviv


----------



## malik1 (Sep 7, 2011)

I live near ramallah.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Try him......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Hyjx8zISw


----------

